# Zoo alligator eats boy's pet turtle



## News Bot (Oct 14, 2010)

A FLORIDA boy remained distraught after watching an alligator feast on his pet turtle when he donated the reptile to a local aquarium park, the _Pensacola News Journal_ reported overnight.

*Published On:* 14-Oct-10 08:06 AM
*Source:* By staff writers via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## r3ptilian (Oct 14, 2010)

Poor little kid, he would have been heart broken. Bet he hates Gators now!!:cry:


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 14, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!.... Hehehe rofl!


----------



## Wild_Storm (Oct 14, 2010)

Well what did the kid think would happen to the turtle?? It would be in a solitary tank? Shakes head at news articles!! While I can feel sorry for the child, reality is that MOST would end up there. It is NATURAL.


----------



## lgotje (Oct 19, 2010)

hahaha crack up poor kid tho..........everybodys gotta eat


----------



## LadyJ (Oct 19, 2010)

That was incredibly depressing... lesson's learnt - don't buy an animal you can't accomodate!


----------



## cement (Oct 19, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!.... Hehehe rofl!



Don't you work with kids?
Hmmmmm.... you must be a real compassionate teacher.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Oct 19, 2010)

yeh, they'll do that.


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Oct 19, 2010)

naww


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 19, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!.... Hehehe rofl!


 You evil man.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 19, 2010)

Omg they were given a Meet and Greet with the dolphins. Thats gunna bring they're pet back :'( poor kid.


----------



## Teamsherman (Oct 19, 2010)

The turtles name was Tomalina, it was destined to be picked on in "the big pond"...LOL


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 20, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!.... Hehehe rofl!


 
You're sick, Gordo


----------



## mungus (Oct 20, 2010)

Gordo............not 1 of your best mate.


----------



## dossy (Oct 20, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!.... Hehehe rofl!



i agrre it is funny...its like dangling a bone infront of a dog haha. get over it animals get eatn. oh well he should of donated a gator insted of a turtle in the 1st place


----------

